# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγάρωμα, θα υπάρξει αιμομιξία;

## Efthimis98

Περνοντας φορη απο το θεμα του Σεραφειμ,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν θα υπαρχει.αιμομειξια στην εξης περιπτωση.

Ενα αρσενικο ζεβρακι εκανε ενα μικρο με μια θηλυκια.
Ο ιδιος πατερας εκανε ενα μικρο με μια αλλη/διαφορετικη θηλυκια που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την προηγουμενη ιθηλυκια...

Τα δυο αυτα μικρα,απο τις δυο γεννες, θα μπορεσουν να δωσουν γονιμους και υγιεις νεοσσους χωρις προβληματα;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οχι, γιατι και παλι αδελφια θα ειναι!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Οχι, γιατι και παλι αδελφια θα ειναι!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.....
Περιμενω κι αλλες γνωμες ....  :winky:

----------


## panos70

Καντα ζευγαρι ανετα ,δεν υπαρχει  αιμομιξια στα δυο αυτα πουλακια

----------


## mitsman

Και εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον Πανο!!!!! χωρις να ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος σε αυτο!

----------


## serafeim

να ρωτησω κατι ακομα κι εγω παρομοιο με αυτο...
αν εχω δυο αδερφια θυληκα με ξεχωριστα αρσενικα που δεν ειναι αδερφια τα δυο αρσενικα και τα παιδια των 2 ζευγαριων μπορουμε να τα ζεγαρωσουμε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...  :winky: 
Σεραφειμ οι πειπτωση σου ειναι παρομοια με την δικια μονο που τα δικα μου ειναι πατερας και γιος...  :winky: 
Ετσι πιατευω οτι οι απαντησεις των παιδιων ισχυουν και για εσενα...  :Happy:

----------


## kostas24

και στις 2 περιπτώσεις έχουμε συγγένεια 50 %.μπορούμε να κάνουμε τις διασταυρώσεις,απλά πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στη συνέχεια.

----------


## xarhs

τα πουλακια ευθυμη ειναι ετεροθαλη αδερφια....... εχω διαβασει οτι ειναι αιμομηξια και δεν επιτρεπεται....!!!
καπου το εχω διαβασει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι απο που.............
ΑΡΑ ειναι ΑΙΜΟΜΗΞΙΑ στα σιγουρα....... σιγουρα το προβλημα δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλο οσο αν ζευγαρωνες αδερφια αλλα δεν παβει να υπαρχει αιμομιξια.......
δεν ξερω ομως μπορει να κανω και λαθος γιατι τα παιδια απο πανω υποστηριζουν το αντιθετο......

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξερω που να κατασταλαξω.... 




> και στις 2 περιπτώσεις έχουμε συγγένεια 50 %.μπορούμε να κάνουμε τις διασταυρώσεις,απλά πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στη συνέχεια.


Αν καταλαβα καλα, τα μικρα που θα προκυψουν απο το ζευγαρι θα πρεπει μετα να ζευγαρωσουν με  πουλια που θα εχουν τελειως διαφορετικ αιμα;
Η εννοεις οτι οι πιθανοτητες να βγουν τα μικρα απο το ζευγαρι ειναι 50% υγειοι και 50% με καποια.γενετικη ανωμαλια;;

----------


## koukoulis

Στην πραγματικότητα κάθε απόγονος φέρει τα μισά γονίδια του κάθε γονέα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα ετεροθαλή αδέρφια μπορεί να έχουν κοινά γονίδια σε ποσοστά που κυμαίνονται από 0 έως 50 %, μια και ο γονέας δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα μεταβιβάσει στους απογόνους τα ίδια αλληλόμορφα γονίδια από κάθε ζεύγος. Άρα λοιπόν, στην περίπτωση που είμαστε κοντά στο 50% το ρισκάρουμε πολύ, μια και γονίδια που δημιουργούν παθολογικές καταστάσεις συνήθως είναι υπολειπόμενα σε ένα ζευγάρι γονιδίων και για αυτό δεν εκφράζονται στο φαινότυπο ( εμφάνιση και βιοχημική σύσταση). Οπότε θα έλεγα ότι καλό είναι να αποφύγουμε να ρισκάρουμε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις γρηγορες απαντησεις σας..  :winky:

----------


## kostas24

> Στην πραγματικότητα κάθε απόγονος φέρει τα μισά γονίδια του κάθε γονέα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα ετεροθαλή αδέρφια μπορεί να έχουν κοινά γονίδια σε ποσοστά που κυμαίνονται από 0 έως 50 %, μια και ο γονέας δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα μεταβιβάσει στους απογόνους τα ίδια αλληλόμορφα γονίδια από κάθε ζεύγος. Άρα λοιπόν, στην περίπτωση που είμαστε κοντά στο 50% το ρισκάρουμε πολύ, μια και γονίδια που δημιουργούν παθολογικές καταστάσεις συνήθως είναι υπολειπόμενα σε ένα ζευγάρι γονιδίων και για αυτό δεν εκφράζονται στο φαινότυπο ( εμφάνιση και βιοχημική σύσταση). Οπότε θα έλεγα ότι καλό είναι να αποφύγουμε να ρισκάρουμε.


 η απάντηση του Γιάννη με κάλυψε πλήρως.

----------


## panos70

και στις δυο περιπτωσεις μπορειτε να τα ζευγαρωσετε ,αλλα τους απογωνους τους πρεπει να τους ζευγαρωσεις με αλλα ξεχωριστα  αιματα (ξενα πουλακια)

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν μπορω να καταληξω σε καποια αποφαση...
Πιστευω οτι δεν θα επρεπε να τα ζευγαρωσω...

Παρολα αυτα βλεπω τον Πανο σιγουρο για την αποψη του.. !!!

----------


## koukoulis

Ευθύμη, κάνε μια ανταλλαγή για να είσαι σίγουρος. Καταλαβαίνω ότι πιθανά να είναι δύσκολο να αποχωριστείς ένα πουλάκι που έχει γεννηθεί στο σπίτι σου και το έχεις δει να μεγαλώνει, αλλά έτσι τουλάχιστον δε ρισκάρεις πολύ. Αν από την άλλη θέλεις ή πρέπει να σταθεροποιήσεις κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό τότε τι να σου πω, ρίσκαρέ το. Πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι και μην στενοχωριέσαι, γιατί έτσι περιπλέκονται τα πράγματα και δυσκολεύουν οι αποφάσεις. Δες το ας πούμε από απόσταση, χρησιμοποιώντας αν είναι δυνατό κυρίως τη λογική και όχι τα συναισθήματά σου.

Φιλικά

----------


## Efthimis98

Πηρα την αποφαση μου....
Δεν θα τα αναπαραγω γιατι δεν θελω να το ρισκαρα και να φερω στη
ζωη πουλια πλυ θα ποναν και θα ειναι αρρωστα απο την πρωτη στιγμη..
Θα παρω αλλα ενα και θα κανω ζευγαρακι με το μικρο ...
Ετσι θα εχω καθαρη την συνηδηση μου... :winky:

----------


## panos70

Εγω απο τετοιο ζευγαρωμα εκανα ολοκληρο κοπαδι μωσαικα ....με ενα αρσενικο και δυο θηλυκα την τριτη χρονια ομως πηρα αλλα δυο θηλυκα και σιγα σιγα με προσθηκες θηλυκων εγιναν κοπαδακι 30 πουλιων

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πολυ λεπτο το θεμα διοτι απο μια τετοια αποφαση κρεμονται ζωες μικρων πουλιων.... 
Αυτοι που λενε νιαι θελω να μου πουν με "τεκμηρια" αν υπαρχουν γιατι απαντουν θετικα και αυτοι που απαντουν οχι επισης.
Οπως πχ. ο Γιαννης οπου εξεφρασαι την αποψη του με μια "ολοκληρομενη" απαντηση....

----------


## nikos90

παιδιά σορρυ που χώνομαι και εγώ απλά είχα μια παρόμοια εμπειρία και πήρα το θάρρος..εμενα μου ειχαν γινει ζευγαρι μεσα σε κλουβα αδερφια μονο απο μανα ειχαν αλλο πατερα δηλαδη και οι νεοσσοι βγηκαν υγειεστατοι. χωρις βεβαια να ειμαι συμφωνοσ μ αυτο

----------


## jk21

ολα ειναι πιθανοτητες ... αναμεσα σε αδερφια ιδιων γονιων ,το προβλημα ειναι στη μεγιστη μορφη του ,αλλα και τοτε μπορει να γεννηθουν υγειη πουλια .Η αιμομιξια πχ μπορει να εκδηλωθει στη δημιουργια πιο μικροσωμων πουλιων ,που για τα στανταρ καποιου διαγωνισμου να ειναι προβλημα (ή και το αντιθετο σε ρατσες που θελουμε μικρα μεγεθη πουλιων )  αλλα για ενα χομπιστα οχι .Το προβλημα συνεχιζει να υπαρχει αλλα μειωνεται (οπως τα περιεγραψε ο Γιαννης στο ποστ 11 )  αν τα αδερφια ειναι ετεροθαλη ή εχουμε γονιο με παιδι .Εχω ζευγαρωσει ετεροθαλη αδερφια (διαφορετικης ηλικιας αν και δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο ) ,γονιο με παιδι ,θειο-α με ανηψο-ια χωρις εμφανες προβλημα (εκτος καποιων νεκρων νεοσσοων εντος αυγου ,που δεν ξερω αν οφειλοταν εκει η θνησιμοτητα ή καπου αλλου ) .Η εκτροφη μου ομως ειναι μικρη ,ωστε να ειναι δεδομενο για συμπερασματα .Αν μαζευοτανε 10 εκτροφεις που κανουν κατι τετοιο (και με περισσοτερα ζευγαρια απο μενα ) και δεν ειχανε τερατογενεσεις ή πχ ξαφνικους θανατους σε ηλικια μεχρι ενα χρονο (λογω πχ ασθενικης καρδιας κλπ ) ή προβληματα μονιμης στειροτητας σε αρκετα πουλια τους ,τοτε θα ητανε κατι δεδομενο

----------


## Efthimis98

Αρα εφοσον ειναι ετεροθαλη αδελφια (ιδιο πατερα αλλα δοαφορερικη μητερα)οτε οι κινδυνοι για τερατογενεσεις και ασθενικα πουλια ειναι μειωμενες....
Παντως κριμα ειναι να γεννηθουν ασθενικοι νεοσσοι και να υποφερουν χωρις να φταινε....
Εσυ Δημητρη αντιμετωπισες καποιο πιο σοβαρο συμπτωμα στην ζωη τοων μικρων σου, π. χ ευαλωτα σε ασθενειες , τερατογενεσεις... (να λειπει ακαποιο νυχιζ,δακτυλο... , ε ;

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω το ανεφερα ... τερατογενεσεις δεν ειχα .Το μοναδικο προβλημα που εχω συναντησει και δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με αυτο ,ειναι οτι σε 2-3 πουλια ολα αυτα τα χρονια ,ειχα το πισω δαχτυλο σε ενα ποδι ,να γυρνα μπροστα .Πιθανοτατα αυτο ομως το προβλημα ,να δημιουργειται και απο κακη θεση του πουλιου στην φωλια .Ειναι ομως κατι αναστρεψιμο .Πριν χρονια ,ειχα ενα περιστατικο ,με εντελως στραβο ποδι .Εκεινο ομως δεν ηταν μεταξυ συγγενικων αιματων .Ηταν στην πρωτη φουρνια πουλιων ,οταν ξεκινουσα με τιμπραντο 

ειπα οτι οι κινδυνοι ειναι μικροτεροι απο οτι μεταξυ αδερφιων απο ιδιους γονεις .αλλα παραμενουν ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ σημαντικοι !

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη....
Καλυτερα να μην το δοκιμασω... θα λυπαμαι το καημενο το μικρο αν γεννηθει αρρωστο.... ή πεθανει...
Για περνα και απο εδω να μου δωσεις τα φωτα σου!!!!!  :winky: 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...450#post558450

----------

